# Iphone 4S IOS 6 Tesco Mobile no voicemail notifications?



## Madilla (9 Oct 2012)

I have just recently moved to Tesco mobile but also updated to IOS 6 around the same time. Since then I am not receiving any txt alerts for voicemail. Have spoken to Tesco mobile who say it is a phone issue. I have notifications for messages on my phone set to on,did a hard reset, reset network settings, restored the phone to factory settings. When I go into voicemail to try to record a custom greeting it seems to try to save but doesnt. I can access my voicemail fine but just dont get txt alert. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions of anything else I can try?


----------



## Latrade (9 Oct 2012)

It could be either a phone or a provider problem, so Tesco should have gone through their side to make sure.

As you can't save your voicemail greeting, it seems that its actually a problem on the carrier side than phone. 

On the phone, there's two means of activating the voicemail. From your post it sounds like you've tried the first anyway, but they're:

Settings -> General -> Reset on iPhone, and tap Reset Network Settings. The iPhone will reboot. 

Alternatively, go to Settings -> General -> Network -> Cellular Data Network, and set the APN for Visual Voicemail to acds.voicemail.

I still think the problem sounds like it's with the carrier, especially as you have trouble setting a greeting message. They may need to reset your voicemail at their end and then you another reset of the settings on your phone.


----------



## gipimann (9 Oct 2012)

Check their facebook page, perhaps others have had similar problems and might have posted there?

Tesco mobile posted on facebook a couple of days ago to say that they were having technical problems (I didn't see what exactly that meant), and their customer web area (for checking account balances and webtext) was down last Friday when I tried to use it.

Could well be at their side, as Latrade has suggested.


----------



## Leo (10 Oct 2012)

Do you know anyone else with a phone on the Tesco network, or one that isn't locked to any network? If you try your SIM in that phone and it works, you know the issue is with your phone. If it doesn't, it's either a SIM or Network issue.


----------

